# Cookwise



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Do any of you have Cookwise by Shirley Corriher(sp?)? I've only heard a little about it and would love some more input. TIA
Svadhisthana


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have the book and it's great. I enjoy it more for the science and chemical explanations she writes. Easy to understand and she writes quite clearly. I'm not crazy about the recipes, and I've only tried one or two. But it's worth it to keep this book around even if you don't use the recipes.


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

I have tried a few of her recipes and I really enjoy them. The beauty of this book is the explanation of the science behind the cooking process. It is a must have book in any kitchen. She really goes into detail to explain why things happen and why things went wrong so you can correct it the next time. I use it for a reference for my class as well as personally.I highly recommend it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The science and chemical explanations alone make this book worthwhile!

njoy it!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Guys!!!!!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Is this the same Shirley who does the food science segments on good eats? I think I would find this book really interesting. Think I could find it at Amazon.com?

With a little work, I answered my own question. Shirley Corriher does the spots on Good Eats as well as contributes to Martha Stewart Living, Cook's Illustrated, and lots of other things. Best buys for the book can be found on mysimon.

[ May 23, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I do think the book is available at

www.amazon.com


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

nancya...it's a pretty interesting book. Luckily my library carried a copy. I'm running out of room at home.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cookwise is offered in a first and (I think) a second edition. Does anyone know if there are significant differences between both editions? 

[ May 29, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Svad,
The public library (both Main and west branch) carry Cookwise. The main branch has an excellent collection of cookbooks. I noticed that many of them have been donated in memory of a couple of people who must have been chefs or foodies.


----------

